# Help! She's almost dead!



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

SOMEONE HELP!

My female betta jumped out of her tank and I haven't a clue how! The top was on, but I guess she jumped through one of the corners. But that doesn't make any sense because she got WAY across the table! She was almost dry when I found her! Anyway, I put her in and she was still alive, but she is floating and hardly breathing. Can I do something? What should I do? I put her in a net so the current wouldn't hurt her but I think she is dying. What should I do???? HELP!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

make sure you have an air bubbler going with really tiny bubbles. aside from that I can't think of anything to do but wait.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't have any tiny bubblers. Oh no!!!! She won't move.  I think she is about to die.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh Im sorry. Sometimes it takes them a while to get their strength back. Do you know how long he was out of the water for? Pick him up and kind of put him in the current for oxygen.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Folly died.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear. Sometimes a fish put back in the water will live, but sometimes not. You really can't do anything to change the outcome. Fish can get out of really tiny holes and even pop open a light, plastic lid far enough to get out by hitting it. Its happened to all of us.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Fish can get out of really tiny holes and even pop open a light, plastic lid far enough to get out by hitting it. Its happened to all of us.


Very true.  We were switching out TV stand the other day for a different one and we found a crunchy Weather Loach behind it, never even noticed he was missing from the tank since they spend a lot of time buried. The amazing thing was, he managed to flop/slither through an epic tangle of cords to get where he was when he finally died.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear about folly We've deffinitely all been through it. Once, me and my family were all having a simple conversation and all of the sudden, the betta on our island just randomly jumped out of his bowl! Everyone was screaming and yelling, but then I put him in the tank and he didn't make it I guess he was scared of all the comosion everyone was making Sorry;(


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Awwww..... Sorry she died .

Matt


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! You made me feel so much better.  I feel so bad about folly, but I guess it's life.


----------

